# Difference



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Whats going to be the biggest difference from a Tarmac Pro and a Roubaix Comp,riding it that is.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Race Geometry vs Relaxed Geometry*



shokhead said:


> Whats going to be the biggest difference from a Tarmac Pro and a Roubaix Comp,riding it that is.


The Tarmac is RACE geometry. Short chain stays, less rake, aka shorter wheelbase. It will turn sharper, be less stable, perhaps send more road shock to your contact points (on the theory that it's a straighter line/shorter distance between your butt and the road on a race geometry bike, this is a stretch) 
The Roubaix is RELAXED geometry. Longer chain stays, more rake. Won't handle as precisely, will be more stable (things like riding no handed might be easier), and will absorb more of the road shock/vibration before it gets to your hands and butt

All that said, much of the difference won't be all that noticable except on the ends of the bell shaped of any particuliar cycling manuever. High speed U turns around a traffic island in crit you might notice that the Tarmac does those better, double century you might be more comfortable on the Roubaix at the end of the day. You could recreationally ride all year and never experience a situiation where you'd notice the difference between the two.

My two cents.
Scot


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I went through a similar comparison with the Roubaix Pro and Tarmac Pro. The biggest difference I felt was related to stability and overall stiffness. The Roubaix was very stable at speed and felt stiffer out of the saddle. I would not say the Roubaix was more comfortable in terms of vibration control, but I would say that I was able to get the best fit with the Roubaix. Ultimately I got the Roubaix Pro – Very Happy


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Good info,thanks. I'll most likly go with the Comp but that Red Pro keeps yelling at me.


----------

